

Adobe to charge 9% royalty on Flash games - DyumanBhatt
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/29/developers-adobe-flash-charge/

======
DyumanBhatt
More business rational to head over to HTML. Interestingly enough their
pricing model puts it directly in competition with engines like Unity and even
the Unreal Engine.

------
paulhauggis
Why don't companies ever learn? Any company that has tried something like this
(Microchannel, Rambus,gif) quickly lost its marketshare to a free alternative.

